# First keeper Pompano



## Fisherfromil (Jul 15, 2014)

Caught after dinner during a short walk....Navarre Beach...I hope I did the picture right


----------



## Fisherfromil (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks much to this forum, great advice reading all the posts


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice job on landing a pair of those pompanos...


----------



## Fisherfromil (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks caught them in back to back casts, must have hit a school. Any suggestion on cooking up the filets?


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

They are delicious any way you want them they cook pretty fast so don't over cook. grill with skin on is good never flip it, use your favorite marinade or keep it simple with a little butter lemon and garlic

Nice job


----------



## hz962 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Bait*

What you catch them on? Coming to perdido at end of the week and surf fishing a few days on vacation. Thanks in advance, congrats!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go ! Nice to see a new pomp report.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

i want to post about Pompano, i am doing all i can, i keep getting REJECTED lol


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats, that's an awesome dinner.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & welcome to the forum.

catch 'em up.


----------

